
Toilet Snorkel - JamesLowell
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/08/old-weird-tech-toilet-snorkel/243596/#.TkkeRHDmHM8.hackernews
======
bediger
Who's intellectual property is this? Surely this _valuable_ idea can be
monetized by it's IP holder.

